# Cat insists on pooping in hallway



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a pretty temperamental older cat. He's always been a little&#8230; special. He's about 9 years old, fixed male cat. Ever since he was a kitten he has been a weirdo with the litter box. He never used to cover up his poop, instead leaving it for the other cat to cover (which she did). Buster, the cat in question, has always randomly pooped outside of the litter box and every once in a while peed outside of it. It used to happen sporadically enough that I didn't bother addressing it (like a couple times a year sort of thing). However, it is happening more frequently now (2-3 times a month) and I am currently up to here with with him and am about to kick him out into the garage. I would love to find another solution because, even though he is a crotchety old man, he is old and it is winter so I would prefer to allow him to stay inside. But, I am tired of coming home to poop in A) the hallway, B) the bathtub or C) the bathmat. We have four indoor/outdoor cats. Everyone gets along except Buster does squabble with the other older male cat every once in a while. His bathroom problems have been around since before this other cat arrived though so I don't know if his social problems are contributing to his pooping problems. We have three litter boxes and they are cleaned every day or every other day. And there is no correlation to his pooping outside the box and them needing to be cleaned. In fact, he almost seems to do it more when they have just been cleaned. I try to keep the doors to the bathrooms closed but there is no way to keep him out of the hallway. It's always in these three spots. I have shampooed the carpet and put down a cat repellent cleaner-type deal. He uses the litter box sometimes and sometimes not.

I have gotten great advice in this forum for farm animals so I am hoping for some more regarding this special needs pet of mine. We can leave our bathroom doors closed and maybe there is something I can put down on that part of the hallway (right by the bathroom door in fact) that he enjoys as his bathroom? Any advice much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

This sounds like it's been an issue for a long time, but is happening more often. If true, it might be a sign of age or illness. If it's age, moving him to the garage will move the problem, but not solve it. If it's illness, perhaps a vet visit?
Could you separate him into a room by himself with his own litter box and see if not having to share the litter box makes a difference? Does he use it more often, or still use the floor?


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Nine years old is not an OLD cat by any stretch of the imagination! Our indoor cats usually live to 14 to 17 years, two of them even to twenty years old!

Put the litter box in the hallway for a while and see if he goes in it then or if he just picks a new spot to go?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd add a box there first. Then check him over for health issues.


----------



## jassar (Oct 16, 2013)

I had a male cat that exhibited the same behavior since he was a kitten. I found out by accident that all he wanted was a second litter box. Once I had 2 litter boxes, side by side, the problem was solved forever. He was an only child/cat.

It took me 3 years and almost giving him up (thank God I could not go through with it), before I stumbled on the answer.

Good luck, hope you can find a solution soon!

Janna


----------



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you for the ideas. I do have three litter pans set up in our laundry room. We don't want to put a letterbox in the hallway as it's narrow and the place he poops is right in front of our bedroom so we'd have to be stepping over it to get in and out. 

I am thinking about putting a litter box in the guest room and locking him in there when no one is home or at night. 

Regarding the vet, he just went in for a check up and shots a couple months ago. He is healthy so far.

Thanks again.


----------



## jassar (Oct 16, 2013)

Have you tried changing litter to another brand? My cats loved Feline Pine (there are other brands also). Recently had to change to a walnut based litter, so my bunnies could use the boxes too though..... cats seem to like both of those litters.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I think putting him in a room with a litter box at night and when you're not home is a good idea. I would recommend a room without carpet though! 

Our solution to cats pooping in the bathtub was to leave a couple inches of water in the tub. That cured them fast!

My cat Grendel used to poop in front of our bedroom door if we wouldn't get up and let her out (even though she had a litter box). I bought a spray at the pet store (can't remember the name...it smelled bad to cats) and sprayed the carpet in front of the door for a few nights and she stopped doing it.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

If I understood you right, you have three litter boxes in the same location?
They have to be available in several places. With 4 cats you should have at least three boxes in three separate places- and at least one on each floor.

Also, if their food is also in the laundry room, it needs to be moved. Cats don't want their food too close to their toilet. 

I'm suffering a similar problem, but homemade food, and now raw is helping with her medical issue and she's not going inappropriately. 

I want to train them to use the toilet; is much rather flush after them then have a catbox.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Is this cat an inside/outside cat? Are all the cats fixed? Either of these could be the problem. Does he do this after fighting with another cat? Where is Mr Problem on the totem pole? 

I would spray the area with an enzymatic spray then I would put aluminum foil on the spots where he usually eliminates. Cats don't like the feel of foil so he is likely to avoid covered areas. 

I would spread the litter boxes around. When I train a cat I lock it up in the bathroom for a couple days. This doesn't really sound like it is the problem though.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I have a female spayed cat that will pee in the litter box but she will poop right next to the box.
She was dropped off at the vet in a cat carrier with a note saying her name was Lily and she was 2 years old. The vet knows Im a sucker  so home with me she came. I expect that is why she was dropped off

She is declawed in the front (I didnt do it, she came that way) and I wondered if covering the poop with litter, hurts her paws? She scratches to "cover" it outside the box, maybe scratching in the litter hurts?

Its always right next to the box on the linoleum, but she is such a loving friendly cat, I can deal with that


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

SJSFarm said:


> If I understood you right, you have three litter boxes in the same location?
> They have to be available in several places. With 4 cats you should have at least three boxes in three separate places- and at least one on each floor.
> 
> Also, if their food is also in the laundry room, it needs to be moved. Cats don't want their food too close to their toilet.
> ...


WHOA...that's an awful lot of litter boxes! We have eight cats and, for a while had two litter boxes...one upstairs and one downstairs. Now we just have one upstairs. Fortunately, our cats prefer to do their business outside and we are glad to oblige them...even though it means I spend a good deal of my day letting cats in and out. The upstairs litter box is for night time since most of the cats sleep in our bedroom at night.


----------

